# Maltese



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

Having been completely dog free for a number of years we have decided on a Maltese as we believe the breed will suit our lifestyle & will be able to accompany us when away in the Motorhome.

We have done a lot of research & selected what we believe to be a very reputable breeder & on Sunday, following a long time on a waiting list, we are going to choose the puppy who will become our family pet.

The litter of 2 girls & 2 boys are only 5 weeks old so we won't actually be getting the puppy for another 7 weeks, but we are fortunate enough to have the pick of the litter & wondered from the experienced dog owners on here, apart from following our hearts, if there is anything we should be looking for when making our choice.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Why 12 weeks old before you can collect the pup?

7 to 8 weeks is the ideal age. The Mother is getting sick of the litter and the pup will settle into a new home readily.

You want a bright and alert pup. Ask the breeder to supply a little of whatever puppy food he/she has got them on. It can help if you give the breeder a blanket (or similar), the idea being that when you bring the pup home, there are familiar smells on the blanket to help it settle.

Maltese are nice little dogs, I hope you get many years of pleasure with it.


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

I hope you enjoy your new family member and have many happy years together.  

As 747 says above really.
+
Little dogs live longer.

They don't like to be left on their own.

Join puppy classes straight away, and remember they're to train you and your family, not the dog. The dog will be fine :lol: 
That is really weird though, having to wait until 12 weeks. 8/9 weeks is normal.

Debbie


----------



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

Reading back over the emails I have received from the breeder, the reason why we cannot collect the puppy until 12 weeks is outlined below.


"which means i wont have puppies ready to go to their new homes untill around the second week of October as i dont let my pups leave us or more importantly their mothers till their 12weeks old & fully vacinated. Ive found that the Maltese dont mature at the same rate as say a Yorkshire Terrior (I used to breed Yorkies in th 80s/90s) they need & really benefit from that extra bit of time with mum, ive also noticed that Maltese pups which leave their mums at 7-9weeks can develope a lot of strange & annoying habits, the bonus for the new owners of getting a pup at 12weeks old is that the puppy has been puppy pad trained from around 4/5 weeks old consistently and they've had all their vaccinations been microchipped & their IKC paperwork will usually have come through to me by then, All our puppies go to their new home with their five generation pedigree, care sheet & puppy pack. Anyway if your willing to wait till October get back to me and i can give you more details"


----------

